# What to do with this bike?



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

So I picked up this bike at a garage sale for free. It's an old Raleigh Assault (6spd). It needs to be cleaned up, new tubes, and probably some other repairs I haven't discovered yet.

I'll probably use it for winter commuting and perhaps locking in high theft areas (I go to school two nights a week at CU-Boulder).

Paul


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Clean/fix it up, put on commuter tires and maybe a rattle can paint job. Call it done and beat the crap out of it.


----------



## CommuterDawg (May 15, 2007)

I sense a singlespeed conversion in your future.......


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Clean it, fix it, put slicks on it, and ride it. Leave it ugly to deter thieves, and you have a nice around-town bike.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

yea id say ghetto ss it. just take off the shifters/derailleurs and wrap a chain around whatever gear in the back. there ya go... nice commuter, grab some tires and youre set


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

monster crosser... find some 25.4 drop bars


----------



## RoadLoad (Jan 18, 2005)

Why do anything? Just get it working right, raise the seat and enjoy it. Unless, of course, you don't have a single speed urban assault commuter steed; in which case you gotta do what you gotta do!


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Update*

This bike finally had its maiden voyage. I regreased the hubs and bottom bracket (old cup/cone type of BB), adjusted the headset, put on studded tires, replace the rear shifter with a friction shifter (indexing wasn't working right), put on a rack and replaced the saddle and seat post (cheap veloswap stuff).

Today I rode to work in a snowstorm (see uh oh thread) and it worked great.

I couldn't have done it without the help of these forums (I was a wrenching newbie before getting into this).

Paul


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Way to go, Paul- just in time for another winter! I love those old rigid mtbs for a lot of stuff and even the ugly ones look cool. Great way to learn about repairs and adjustments, too.




FatTireFred said:


> monster crosser... find some 25.4 drop bars


My daily ride is a 92 rigid mtb with dropbars and when I take it on the single track it makes me think "Minicross" due to the little wheels. You`re giving my bike a case of attitude, FT Fred.


----------

